# Nice quotation:



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Try something, read this quote; and then go away for about ten minutes and come back and read it again - slower this time. And do this a few times until you kind of get the insight he has on the issue. Spin your head on it for a while....beautiful, absolutely beautiful....

"A human being is a part of a whole, called by us _universe_, a part limited in time and space. He experiences himself, his thoughts and feelings as something separated from the rest... a kind of optical delusion of his consciousness. This delusion is a kind of prison for us, restricting us to our personal desires and to affection for a few persons nearest to us. Our task must be to free ourselves from this prison by widening our circle of compassion to embrace all living creatures and the whole of nature in its beauty."

~Albert Einstein


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice


----------

